

How data collection helped Pusher optimise its Javascript library - knes
http://blog.pusher.com/how-we-built-pusher-js-2-0-part-3-metrics/

======
leggetter
The thing that interests me most about this is the potential for changing
configuration on-the-fly to deal internal or external network conditions, or
simply from additional information extracted from the metrics.

I don't know of any other realtime web service that has this capability.

